# My 2nd Salmon Smoke



## bryce (Jun 26, 2012)

Went with the dry brine method. Used salt, brown sugar and garlic for this Sockeye fillet. Let it sit in the fridge for 4 hours with rub on. The fillets look more brown than red (cell phone pic) but they were very red. Here they are ready for the smoker:








Here they are after 3 hours at 225 give or take 10 degrees here and there. Like candy baby!













And finished.

I've found i like this is best cold actually and not hot off the grill when cooked and smoked this hard and i smoke them hard. I like my smoked salmon right inbetween salmon jerky and quick smoked steaks leaning more towards the jerky end of the spectrum. I smoked these skin-on but i would like to try without skin. Has anyone done that before? if so, how did it work out? Any pictures?

One last thing - While the tast was great, the outside layer (bark?) was too hard for me. Is this due to a brine or temp/time error or a combo? I noticed when i rinsed the brine off the steaks were already hardening a bit. Thank you.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 1, 2012)

Bryce, morning..... the fish looks might good... excellent job on it.... About skin off smoking.... The majority of the fat on fish, is between the skin and the meat....  Fish fat is healthy and maintains moistness and adds flavor....  I think you would end up with very dry, and not too much flavor pieces of fish...  The whiteish streaks you see in your fish is the fat oozing up through the meat, from the skin side of the fish.. The fat is MONEY !!!

 Dave


----------



## bryce (Jul 2, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> Bryce, morning..... the fish looks might good... excellent job on it.... About skin off smoking.... The majority of the fat on fish, is between the skin and the meat....  Fish fat is healthy and maintains moistness and adds flavor....  I think you would end up with very dry, and not too much flavor pieces of fish...  The whiteish streaks you see in your fish is the fat oozing up through the meat, from the skin side of the fish.. The fat is MONEY !!!
> 
> Dave


Thank you Dave. That makes sense. Both on the fact that the skin will keep the fillets moist and that the white stuff is fat.  I always knew it was fat but never really realized it came from the skin on up.

Ps, i was in Wenatchee last week. Not too far from Omak. Enjoy the sunshine over there!

Have a nice 4th,

Bryce


----------



## pinksalt (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm still working on many experiments with smoking fish, mainly rainbows so I'll keep updating my post.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118777/smoking-trout-hot-fast-skin-no-skin


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

The Salmon looks great! The hard surface is a direct result of the Dry Brine method the Salt and Sugar quickly draws moisture from the Surface and tightens the proteins a bit. Next you dry to form a pellicle. Then when hot smoked the suface will dehydrate more and the proteins get very firm... Think about Gravlax, the Salmon is packed in a thick layer of Salt and Sugar the pressed for 2-3 days. The result although raw is quite firm, almost leathery, and ready to eat...If the Gravlax was cooked on top of that you might need a Chain Saw to slice it...JJ


----------



## akjoefuss (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice gonna try some myself this week!


----------



## bryce (Jul 2, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> The Salmon looks great! The hard surface is a direct result of the Dry Brine method the Salt and Sugar quickly draws moisture from the Surface and tightens the proteins a bit. Next you dry to form a pellicle. Then when hot smoked the suface will dehydrate more and the proteins get very firm... Think about Gravlax, the Salmon is packed in a thick layer of Salt and Sugar the pressed for 2-3 days. The result although raw is quite firm, almost leathery, and ready to eat...If the Gravlax was cooked on top of that you might need a Chain Saw to slice it...JJ


Ah! Thank you!!

Love the simplicity of the dry brine but i'm not too fond of the hard surface. If there's not way to avoid that with dry brinning then i will go with the traditional wet brine from here on out.

Thanks CJ!


----------



## bryce (Jul 2, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> I'm still working on many experiments with smoking fish, mainly rainbows so I'll keep updating my post.
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118777/smoking-trout-hot-fast-skin-no-skin


Wow, not only does that trout look great but hell of a catch man. 4lb'rs are tough to come by up here.

So what has been your favorite way so far?


----------



## bryce (Jul 2, 2012)

akjoefuss said:


> Very nice gonna try some myself this week!


Akjoefuss, next to pulled pork, salmon has been the best thing i've smoked since i started a month ago. Plus, it's the most heathly as well. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Next for me will be tri tip. I'm hoping its easier and more forgiving than brisket.

hHve a good 4th.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jul 12, 2012)

Bryce said:


> Wow, not only does that trout look great but hell of a catch man. 4lb'rs are tough to come by up here.
> 
> So what has been your favorite way so far?


Honestly, I like skin off best. Take skin off and cut off any dark meat / mud line and heavy smoke it for any hour then another 1.5 hours with little smoke. It comes out semi dry, not oily at all, medium smoke flavor but stringy/flaky like baked fish. That's probably my favorite way these days. It's great to use in dips, sandwiches, or appetizers. Personal preference. The skin adds moisture, oils and a hint of extra fishy flavor. 

This isn't 100% true because with fish I've learned that it all depends on how fresh the catch is and if you've left it on ice or not, gutted it right away, etc. It's not hard to make good smoked fish but to make great smoked fish every time takes some consistent practice. I'll keep updating my post you looked at. I smoke trout every month and continuly tweak it to my liking.

The last time I accidentally left it in the brine too long and smoked it too long and made a smoked trout jerky practically and it was pretty awesome. Some people like their smoked fish like dry old jerky and I'll admit it was pretty good. I plan on doing both routes now.

Stay in touch. Happy smoking!


----------



## bryce (Jul 12, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Honestly, I like skin off best. Take skin off and cut off any dark meat / mud line and heavy smoke it for any hour then another 1.5 hours with little smoke. It comes out semi dry, not oily at all, medium smoke flavor but stringy/flaky like baked fish. That's probably my favorite way these days. It's great to use in dips, sandwiches, or appetizers. Personal preference. The skin adds moisture, oils and a hint of extra fishy flavor.
> 
> This isn't 100% true because with fish I've learned that it all depends on how fresh the catch is and if you've left it on ice or not, gutted it right away, etc. It's not hard to make good smoked fish but to make great smoked fish every time takes some consistent practice. I'll keep updating my post you looked at. I smoke trout every month and continuly tweak it to my liking.
> 
> ...


Well said Thoseguys! Seems we enjoy the same type of smoked fish. You have me motivated to try trout sometime.


----------

